# competitions at National Garden Railway Conventions



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I am planning on entering a project into one of the model competitions at the National Convention in Cincinnati this June. In trying to dig up projects of the past all I can find are names but rarely a picture. I am trying to figure out what I would typically be up against. Do I enter in diorama, kitbash, powered, etc. Can anyone help?

Brian


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I suggest you enter what you want to build for your railroad, build what you want to. Most of the National conventions do not get very many models, you may be the only one in a catagory or you may be going against 4 or 5 others. Good luck 
A former Best of show winner 
Dennis


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a link to a short article about a drop bottom gon I entered in one of the Convention contests a couple of years back. It won 1st place in the Weathering category.
Link to article


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes it is simply building something nobody has even thought of before. My _Tappa Kegga De _fraturnity excursion car won first place in the whimsicals passenger division at the 1997 convention.










Probably should add that the "accomodation car" was added some years after 1997. (Well, all that "refined" beer had to have somewhere to go!)

Best of luck in your project,
David Meashey


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

seems like in the past they had more variety in the divisions. I guess I have three choices of what to enter it in. Motor power or not. (the mode is a pair of M.U.s but if i never get to the powered part is it just unpowered dummy?) 

OR do i enter it into diorama? the models are some PRR MP54s, I am planning on modeling a diorama with the catenary, but only an inch wider than the track, not sure if this will be enough of a diorama? but it is kinda big (12x60)


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone else out there want to share their competition projects?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

i am going to the convention , but do not have anything started or a idea?......hmmmm. would be fun tho..Travis


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian,

Here are a few pictures of my Private Car in 1:20.3 that one the Best of Show and the Gazette Award at the 2011 National Narrow Guage Railroad Convention.













































Doc


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Doc, 
Very Nice! I am not planning on doing any interior work. Is the body a bash or scratch built? 

Anyone else have any pictures of some dioramas from past competitions?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian.

The body is about 97% scratchbuilt. I used pre-molded roof ends and carlines from Bob Hartford.

Doc


----------

